# branler dans le manche



## aussi martini

Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire "branler dans le manche"
 
Je ne cherche pas forcement un équivalent en anglais - même une explication suffirait.

Merci!


----------



## broglet

I suspect it means wank, but please await native confirmation


----------



## aussi martini

OH! righto....that wouldn't really make sense here. I think there must be a less litteral meaning too...


----------



## OLN

It's always better to give some context.  Anyway, there's no connexion with _se branler_ (vulg.)

branler dans le manche: être mal emmanché, mal ajusté, instable, comme une tête de marteau mal fixée dans le manche en bois

au fig. : (branler du ou dans le manche) être dans une situation instable ou précaire ; décrit au fig. une affaire peu solide
shaky 

c'est mal emmanché: ça commence mal, c'est mal engagé


----------



## aussi martini

ok, so even though I said I didn't really need an english equivalent, would it be "skating on thin ice" or something like that??


----------



## Aoyama

Literally : to be shaky at the handle
thus :





> branler dans le manche: être mal emmanché, mal ajusté, instable, comme une tête de marteau mal fixée dans le manche en bois, être dans une situation instable ou précaire


furthermore :


> no connexion with _se branler_


in that case that would/could be : _se branler le manche_ ...


----------



## broglet

OLN said:


> It's always better to give some context.  Anyway, there's no connexion with _se branler_ (vulg.)


Un autre fait probablement sans connexion: juste avant un décrochage, le manche d'un avion commence à se branler.


----------



## OLN

aussi martini said:


> ok, so even though I said I didn't really need an english equivalent, would it be "skating on thin ice" or something like that??


Yes, but _skating on thin ice_ seems to imply higher *risk *and caution.

qqn qui branle du manche est mal assuré

Why don't you give us the full sentence? The subject might be important.


----------



## OLN

broglet said:


> Un autre fait probablement sans connexion: juste avant un décrochage, le manche d'un avion commence à se branler.


_branler_ intransitif 
le manche branle, un manche branlant

fig: une situation branlante

_shaky _me paraissait une bonne traduction


----------



## akaAJ

My Larousse F/E says "branler dans le manche" = "to be shaky or precarious, to be in jeopardy.


----------



## Aoyama

> My Larousse F/E says "branler dans le manche" = "to be shaky or precarious, to be in jeopardy.


Which is precisely what it means.


----------



## aussi martini

The context doesn't really help here because the text is talking about two people who are talking about two other people who are possibly in a little spot of trouble so all it says is,

« Pour sur, ils branlent dans le manche. Ah ! ma bonne dame, si l’on pouvait donc nous en débarrasser !»
And a little further on there is also, 
« Enfin, s’ils branlent dans le manche, ce n’est pas encore de ce coup qu’ils resteront sur le carreau…Méfiez vous, car ils connaissent du monde qui a le bras long. »


----------



## broglet

OLN said:


> branler dans le manche: être mal emmanché, mal ajusté, instable, comme une tête de marteau mal fixée dans le manche en bois


mais le manche est fixé dans la tête d'un marteau - et pourquoi ce n'est pas 'se branler' ici?


----------



## Punky Zoé

broglet said:


> mais le manche est fixé dans la tête d'un marteau - et pourquoi ce n'est pas 'se branler' ici?


Parce que le branle du manche est provoqué par une cause extérieure au manche et que "se branler" veut essentiellement dire 'to wank' (sorry but I'm not informed about the sexual life of handles...)


----------



## broglet

merci Punky - donc c'est pas la tête du marteau qui 'branle dans le manche' mais c'est le manche qui branle quand la tête n'est pas bien fixée?


----------



## broglet

en ce qui concerne la vie sexuelle des manches, un manche qui branle peut se servir en vibrateur ...


----------



## Aoyama

Branler veut d'abord dire "mal fixé", c'est le manche qui "branle" dans l'espace (l'orifice) du marteau (ou tout autre outil) parce qu'il y est mal fixé .*Branler dans le manche* signifie donc tout d'abord : "il y a du jeu dans le manche/entre le manche et la tête de l'outil".
Branler ou se branler veut dire à l'origine "ne rien faire", "être paresseux, oisif".
La dérive sexuelle vient de là.


----------



## clairet

TLFi has as a figurative use "to be in a precarious situation", which seems to fit the context given at #12.


----------



## broglet

Aoyama said:


> Branler veut d'abord dire "mal fixé", c'est le manche qui "branle" dans l'espace (l'orifice) du marteau (ou tout autre outil) parce qu'il y est mal fixé


C'est intéressant que les Français et les Anglais prennent souvent des points de vue contraires.  Nous dirions 'the hammer-head is loose' et pas 'the hammer-shaft is wobbling'


----------



## OLN

broglet said:


> C'est intéressant que les Français et les Anglais prennent souvent des points de vue contraires.  Nous dirions 'the hammer-head is loose' et pas 'the hammer-shaft is wobbling'


C'est vrai qu'en français on ne distingue guère : branler _dans le_, _du _et _au_ manche (*locution *)  exprime tant la tête du marteau (ou la lame de hache) branlant _dans le_ manche, que tout l'outil (le marteau ou la hache) branlant au niveau du manche (la sensation qu'on a en saisissant l'objet). 

_being loose in the handle_ est peut être plus proche de l'image.


----------



## Aoyama

> Nous dirions 'the hammer-head is loose' et pas 'the hammer-shaft is wobbling'


Eh oui, ça branle différemment en anglais et en français ... Sans parler de la branlette qui elle ...


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien, pour ceux qui aiment les régionalismes... au Québecune personne qui _branle dans le manche_ est une personne qui hésite. 



> branler dans le manche ou [Vieux]branler au manche : se dit d’un outil mal emmanché
> branler dans le manche : [Québec] [Familier] être hésitant, avoir de la difficulté à se décider. Tous les ans c’est la même histoire : quand vient le temps de choisir un cadeau pour sa femme, il branle dans le manche.


 
Edit : J'ai trouvé le contexte. Émile Zola... *La Bête humaine*


----------



## Aoyama

> Tous les ans c’est la même histoire : quand vient le temps de choisir un cadeau pour sa femme, il branle dans le manche.


Qu'elle est très bonne celle-là ... On espère qu'il va lui acheter une belle chemise de nuit ou des dessous coquins.
C'est un peu comme "je vais chauffer votre femme à la maison si vous voulez".


----------



## OLN

Nicomon said:


> Eh bien, pour ceux qui aiment les régionalisme... au Québec *une personne* qui _branle dans le manche_ est une personne qui hésite.


Pas si régional que ça. C'est proche de ce que je l'ai suggéré en #8 (être mal assuré)


----------



## Aoyama

> Pas si régional que ça. C'est proche de ce que je l'ai suggéré en #8 (être mal assuré)


Ouais, mais bon, je me vois mal allant au Printemps (au sous-sol du Magasin 1) et dire à la vendeuse (pas de vendeur) "je branle dans le manche un peu" pour cette nuisette ... Elle risque de crier et/ou d'appeler la sécurité ... A moins que ce ne soit une Québecoise, mais c'est rare au Printemps (bizarrement, pas au Monoprix ...).


----------



## Nicomon

> Pas si régional que ça. C'est proche de ce que je l'ai suggéré en #8 (être mal assuré)


  J'avais bien lu ton post, mais j'ai peut-être mal interprété « mal assuré ».  Je l'ai d'abord compris dans le sens de « en position/situation instable »

En fait, on le dit surtout en parlant de/à quelqu'un d'autre.  Je ne serais pas portée à dire : _je branle dans le manche_ pour _j'hésite._ 

_Arrête de branler dans le manche, pis décide toi!_

_Autre signification régionale de branler_


> [Vieux] ou [Québec] Mouvoir par oscillation. Elle branle la tête de droite et de gauche comme une vieille femme.


----------



## OLN

Nicomon said:


> _Autre signification régionale de branler_
> [Vieux] ou [Québec]Mouvoir par oscillation. Elle branle la tête de droite et de gauche comme une vieille femme.


En France on dit aussi _branler *du *chef  — _qui pour certains ressemble à la maladie de Parkinson. 
------------
Je viens de trouver cette référence (branler dans le manche) sur expressio.fr, avec qq traductions.


----------



## Aoyama

> En France on dit aussi _branler *du *chef — _qui pour certains ressemble à la maladie de Parkinson.


Ah ... j'aurais plutôt pensé que "branler du chef" signifie simplement "opiner de la tête", pas de signe d'hésitation ici ...


----------



## Nanon

clairet said:


> TLFi has as a figurative use "to be in a precarious situation", which seems to fit the context given at #12.



Un autre contexte pour "ça branle dans le manche" dans une chanson de la Commune de Paris (c'est dire si l'expression est datée) :



> _Oui mais_
> _Ça branle dans le manche,_
> _Les mauvais jours finiront._
> _Et gare à la revanche_
> _Quand tous les pauvres s’y mettront (bis)
> _


Source

Il n'y a ici aucune connotation sexuelle, mais la constatation ou la dénonciation d'une situation qui ne pourra pas durer.


----------



## Aoyama

La citation et la source sont à la fois intéressantes et précieuses.
Ici le sens est clairement : "les choses vont s'écrouler, l'ancien régime est au bord de la faillite".
Pas de connotation sexuelle, bien sûr, même si le sens de "branler" est lui aussi ancien.


----------



## aussi martini

I agree Clairet, it definately fits the context - although "to be in a precarious situation" is still a little more formal than I was looking for... I can't think of anything else though...


----------



## bloomiegirl

I'm late to the party, but how about "they're in a tight spot"?


----------



## doodlebugger

bloomiegirl said:


> I'm late to the party, but how about "they're in a tight spot"?


 
With the sexual inuendo and all


----------



## Viobi

Aoyama said:


> Ah ... j'aurais plutôt pensé que "branler du chef" signifie simplement "opiner de la tête", pas de signe d'hésitation ici ...



Mea Culpa, je vois après coup que les explications que j'apportais ont déjà été en bonne partie données par Nanon, navrée pour la répétition partielle.

Exact: branler du chef, c'est opiner du bonnet.
Au débart, branler, c'est juste bouger ou secouer (voir "branlant", la danse médiévale "le branle"). Pas besoin de vous faire un dessin du pourquoi et du comment de la forme pronominale .

Pour ce qui est de Zola, l'expression, à peu près tombée en désuétude, était à l'époque courante dans le sens de "vacillant", "en position instable", s'appliquant aux gens et aux systèmes (surtout politiques) qu'on peut faire tomber en agissant dessus: si le marteau branle dans le manche, on peut le briser/les séparer en tirant fort dessus... voir par exemple le refrain de la chanson révolutionnaire "La semaine sanglante" écrite après l'écrasement de la Commune de Paris (1871): 
"Oui mais... ça branle dans le manche/ Les mauvais jours finiront/ Et gare à la revanche/ Quand tous les pauvres s'y mettront"
"ça", ici, c'est évidemment le pouvoir capitaliste en place, qui est affaibli et sera renversé "quand tous les pauvres s'y mettront".


----------



## broglet

doodlebugger said:


> With the sexual inuendo and all


But one's _manche_ doesn't _branler_ when it's in a tight spot  

For the sake of completeness I would add that 'un branleur de manche' (argot) = 'a pilot', and it is not to be confused either with a person who masturbates or 'un vibreur de manche' (un dispositif pour avertir le pilote d'un décrochage)


----------



## Aoyama

That is because manche here means "manche à balai". Manche can also be translated, nowadays, by "joystick".


----------



## Nanon

Viobi said:


> Mea Culpa, je vois après coup que les explications que j'apportais ont déjà été en bonne partie données par Nanon, navrée pour la répétition partielle.


 
Tout au contraire. Il n'y a lieu que de se réjouir d'avoir eu la même idée .



Viobi said:


> Pour ce qui est de Zola, l'expression, à peu près tombée en désuétude, était à l'époque courante dans le sens de "vacillant", "en position instable", s'appliquant aux gens et aux systèmes (surtout politiques) qu'on peut faire tomber en agissant dessus.


 
J'ai relu le passage de "La Bête humaine" (merci, Nicomon, pour le lien) et c'est vraiment ainsi que je comprends la situation. L'un des personnages est dans une situation précaire qui peut le forcer à partir, d'où le commentaire de l'autre personnage, en rivalité avec le premier : "Ah ! Si on pouvait nous en débarrasser !"

Aujourd'hui, on ne dirait pas de ces gens qu'ils "branlent dans le manche", mais plutôt, probablement, qu'ils sont "mal barrés".


----------



## caféolé

Nanon said:


> Un autre contexte pour "ça branle dans le manche" dans une chanson de la Commune de Paris (c'est dire si l'expression est datée) :
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Il n'y a ici aucune connotation sexuelle, mais la constatation ou la dénonciation d'une situation qui ne pourra pas durer.



Merci pour ce commentaire. Cette idée de manche comporterait quand-même une quelconque référence à un "bâton de commandement"? À quoi comprend-on ici qu'il s'agit de l'ancien régime, apart le contexte, évidemment? Merci!


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Caféolé,

Non, il ne semble pas exister ici une idée de pouvoir, de commandement, ni même d'ancien régime. Toutes les explications renvoient vers l'idée de quelque chose qui vacille, qui va se défaire comme un outil qui se sépare en deux parties, qui va finir par se casser la figure : branler dans le manche
C'est une autre expression, _être du côté du manche_, qui renvoie à l'idée de pouvoir mais le manche est, ici encore, celui d'un outil et non d'un bâton de commandement. Non seulement c'est l'impulsion donnée au _manche _qui permet de frapper fort, mais le côté du manche est aussi le _bon _côté, le plus sûr, celui où il vaut mieux se trouver. Voir par exemple ce fil français-espagnol : Du côté du manche et de la cognée


----------



## caféolé

Merci!


----------

